# Solved: Norton 360 becoming annoying...



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, I have a Compaq C700 laptop, running Vista SP1, and I have Norton 360 Version 4.1.0.32. I had the previous version but it told me that I could upgrade for free, so I did. Big Mistake. This new version has some sort of auto scan feature, that detects when the computer is idle, and it does various scans during this idle time. But it seems to be running Full System Scans when I'm using it, the other day it did 3 full systems scans in one day! This sucks up valuable resources and memory that I would like when I'm using it. It is getting very frustrating. I tried ending the process from the task manager, but I was told access denied, I tried turning off auto-scans in the settings, but to no avail. 

I have been a Norton user for a very long time but I don't think I will be renewing my subscription with them, next year... If anyone could help me turn off this annoy idle scan feature, I would be very grateful, otherwise I will just uninstall and reinstall the previous version if I have to.

Thanks, Tadtheo


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm sure this is not normal behavior, even for Norton. Try finding something that might resemble Scheduled Scans in Norton's settings and disable it.


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

I turned all the scheduled tasks off earlier, but it still persists, so I put it in 'Silent Mode' and it seems to have kept it quiet but I'm not protected against viruses unless I tell it to scan. Do you know what I'm trying to say?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Send a private message to Michael York. He is the resident Symantec support person.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Tadtheo,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

The issue you are having does not adhere to the normal functionality of Norton 360 version 4.

The default setting for Norton 360 version 4 is for the Quick Scans to take place when your computer is idle so it does not affect system performance when you are working. A "Comprehensive System Scan" will take place in the background when your computer is Idle every 3-4 days. If by chance you start using your computer before the Comprehensive System Scan completes, it will try again when your system is idle. If it does not run,you should be prompted to manually run the Comprehensive System Scan, and when it is running you should not be using your computer.

The one setting you can change to see if it improves your system performance, is to change the Idle Time setting. Please follow the instructions below to change this setting.

1. Open Norton 360 and select the "Settings" link at the top of the main window.

2. Click on the "Administrative Settings" link and scroll down the list and locate the "Automatic Tasks Delay" category.

3. Next to "Idle Time Out" click on the pull-down menu and choose "20 minutes.

4. Click the "Apply" and then "OK" buttons to save the changes. Select the "Close" button to return to the main Norton 360 screen.

5. Under the "PC Security" bubble, choose "Run LiveUpdate."

6. After the updates have been installed, click on the "PC Security" bubble again and choose "Run Scans" and then choose "Comprehensive Scan" and allow it to finish.

Let me know if this process resolves the issue you are having.

Thank you,

Mike



Tadtheo said:


> Hi, I have a Compaq C700 laptop, running Vista SP1, and I have Norton 360 Version 4.1.0.32. I had the previous version but it told me that I could upgrade for free, so I did. Big Mistake. This new version has some sort of auto scan feature, that detects when the computer is idle, and it does various scans during this idle time. But it seems to be running Full System Scans when I'm using it, the other day it did 3 full systems scans in one day! This sucks up valuable resources and memory that I would like when I'm using it. It is getting very frustrating. I tried ending the process from the task manager, but I was told access denied, I tried turning off auto-scans in the settings, but to no avail.
> 
> I have been a Norton user for a very long time but I don't think I will be renewing my subscription with them, next year... If anyone could help me turn off this annoy idle scan feature, I would be very grateful, otherwise I will just uninstall and reinstall the previous version if I have to.
> 
> Thanks, Tadtheo


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, 
Thanks for your help, but I have already reinstalled the previous version, yesterday, Thanks, for your help though I will jot down these instructions and put it in the CD case so if I ever update to V4 I have them for reference. 
Thanks, for all your help guys.


----------

